# Join a gym or work out at home?? Ideas?



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 24, 2010)

For the past couple of months, I've been contemplating joining a gym and or/joining a pilates/yoga class. I bought a pilates DVD and I did enjoy it but haven't gotten back to it. I sort of flaked out on it after about a week. I'm not overweight but there are areas I'd like to tone and I'd like to get the exercise to feel more healthy along with eating a little better. I drink mostly unsweetened tea (I can't stand the syrupy tea we're known for here in the South) and I rarely drink a carbonated drink. Maybe one or two a month, if that. I don't eat horribly but I could eat a little better. My main issue is at night around 8:00 I'm ready to kill for a chocolate chip cookie or piece of cake. I seem to mostly crave sweets at night. My biggest meal is probably lunch and I eat out (pick something up on my lunch break and eat it at work) at least 3 times a week. The main focus for me would just be to tone areas like my tummy, butt, thighs and I'd like to tone my upper arms too.

The problem is that it might make things tight for me financially to join a gym and what I'd really like is a consultation with someone who could help me start out on what I'd need to do to tone the things I'm wanting to tone. I get Cooking Light magazine and every month they have at home exercises you can do and I've also gotten issues of Health magazine with exercises as well. I can get alot of the exercise "tools" I'd need at my nearby Target like weights and a balance ball and all that. I'm just curious to know if anyone here has a preference and maybe some comments on why you'd rather do one over the other aside from the money issue. Does anyone who works out at home find they have good results with it and what are you main essentials for working out at home? Just curious and looking for some feedback. I live in a small town outside of New Orleans that has alot of "well to do" families so the majority of people I know here are members of one of our 2 main gym/spa facilities. Any ideas, comments or suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## kymym92 (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally belong to a gym in my town.  I have tried to work out at home but it usually doesn't work out for me personally.  Unless, I have someone to work out with me.  Knowing I paid for the gym makes me motivated to go.  I want to get my moneys worth.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have wii fit wii fit plus and biggest loser =] love em


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 24, 2010)

If you want to get your money's worth, I'd suggest becoming really committed to it. Make sure you have something that motivates you or something concrete to work on. It doesn't have to be weight related. It could be fitness related which will help with a weight goal anyway and I find fitness goal is easier to stick to. Second, see if you can get a guess pass that lets you try it out a few times. Most gyms have this option. I think it also depends on what kind of person you are. Some people don't like to drive there but sometimes people don't have motivation if others aren't around or if food is right around the corner like at home. There are also classes availble if you like social workouts or need someone right there to motivate you. Plus it helps to void plateaus because they switch up the moves every month, at least at the gym I go to.

As far as eating better, I'd find healthier ways to make your favourites. That way it's a lifestyle change instead of a diet. Counting calories works and if you save 100 or so you can have a cookie or a bit of cake for dessert if you want it. Also, lots of people have a distorted view of portions from seeing them bigger than they have to be so you'll know where you're starting from if you count. Some people like calorie cycling, having low days some days and high ones other days so in the end it averages out to a number that they can lose weight with. Good if you like to go out to eat or if you vary your workouts a lot.

As for exercises, spark people has lots of 10 minute videos plus short videos to show how strength training workouts are done. You could do those at home or at the gym.

If you want to work out at home, I'd get a set of weights, a jumping rope, stability ball, a balance trainer, kettle bells, resistance bands, DVDs and most important a good pair of running shoes and a good sports bra.

I work out at home and the gym mostly depending on time and the weather. I do longer workouts and am more focused at the gym. At home they tend to be tougher and I find time drags on a bit and my family can be distracting but I like not having to go out when it's really cold.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to belong to a gym, but I quit my membership last month, because I simply wasn't using it enough to justify the cost. Instead I have signed up a for a 10K race in August and will be following a 0-10K running program to train for that. (If only the damned snow would go away already!) I will probably add in some body weight strength exercises and yoga DVD's to make things more versatile.

I think that there are plenty of ways to get in shape without a gym membership, if that is too expensive for ones budget. The gym membership can often become an alibi. "Oh I don't work out enough, but at least I belong to a gym, so I _can_ go whenever I want.." It's an illusion on living a healthy lifestyle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, remember that when it comes to dropping bodyfat, it's 90% about diet. If something is "flabby" (hate that word), no exercise in the world will fix it, unless you loose bodyfat in the process. So finding a good way of eating is key. Whether it's cutting calories or carbs or something else can differ a lot from person to person. Some find it completely impossible to not eat carbs, while I personally have never been able to do a "everything in moderation" approach.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2010)

I think going to the gym is so much better than working out at home. I can't work out at home. I've tried using the workout DVDs and it's just awkward not to mention boring. You don't get the feedback and enthusiasm compared to a fitness class. I'm a lot more motivated and less distracted at the gym. It's also not lonely; I've made friends there who encourage me to go every day. It's so much easier to flake on an inanimate object like a DVD whereas your gym buddies will be interrogating you as to why you didn't show up yesterday and you best have a good excuse! That's a lot more pressure.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer working out at home. I was going to the gym for a year and found it super boring. Now, I work out at home with my hubby. We do cardio using his punching bags, exercise using dumbles and ball and follow an exercise DVD. I love much more than the gym and am more motivated to workout


----------



## krijsten (Feb 16, 2010)

I've always tried to work out at home, but the gym is most def the place for me to be motivated. I recently joined a local gym.. 20.99$ a month with unlimited classes and tanning (although I dont tan!) 

If you think you're going to use the monies worth, I'd say join a gym. If not, working at home might be better then you.

It really depends on how you are as a person I think!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 16, 2010)

I do both.  I use the gym for equipment (treadmill, elliptical, weights, etc.) and I use videos for when I want a little change.

Check with your gym to see if they have a cheaper rate.  I once belonged to a gym that offered a cheaper rate, but you could only go during certain hours (i.e. the off-peak hours).  Or try paying up front for a couple of years.  DH and I did that and ended up getting a membership for both of us to any location, at any time for what I was paying for myself at my old gym.  Yes, it's a big chunk of change at first, but it's a way to motivate yourself to get your money's worth.

Also, check with your employer to see if they do gym reimbursement (or perhaps suggest that they start doing so - healthy employees means less sick days and cheaper insurance rates!).  DH's company does, so that makes our membership even more affordable.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 17, 2010)

Another idea, if it's at all an option, would be to join a club sport or exercise group of some kind.  A lot of my friends do various martial arts, row with a rowing club, go to a yoga studio, jog with a group that meets out of the local running store, etc.  Some of the groups are free or have lower monthly membership rates than the local gyms, and I've heard of free or reduced membership in exchange for service (like free dues for rowers who serve as coxswains for a certain number of classes per month).  I don't know if you have anything like that out where you are; it sounds like your options are fairly limited.  

Personally, I am not motivated to do much by myself at home, but if I know I have even a weekly commitment with a group or a friend I'm much more likely to work out on my own in between.  I've even used google spreadsheets shared with friends in other states to work towards a fitness goal and it has been a good motivator when I'm deciding whether to throw in the towel early or finish my day's exercise goal.  I think the hardest thing for me has been to remember that exercise is something that should be fun (not a chore), and then finding ways to make sure it stays that way.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

I joined a gym before and it was uncomfortable for me. I wanted to lose some weight and toned up, and being in a place full of men working out and looking at your butt didn't help me. Plus, the personal trainers who didn't let me do what I wanted ahaha 
I like doig my workout at home. There are great dvds out there which can help you to lose some inches. My FAVORITE is the exhale body scupt.. it helped me a lot. I walk a lot almost everyday, so my cardio is done out of the house. If I don't walk I will do some dance workout, like "so you think you can dance" dvds, they are awesome! If the dvds are starting to feel boring, I just play some robin thicke over it and get through it. If you have some equipment like a treadmill you can always watch your favorite shows while workout 
It's all about commitment and really wanting to reach your goal.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 23, 2010)

I personally, am a member of a gym in my city.

I chose the gym over working out at home because I know what I'm like.  If I don't have to do it - I won't.  I also feel like if I'm paying to be a member - I HAVE to go, otherwise I'm throwing my money out the window, which could be spent on things like MAC, haha.

I also think it's about watching what you eat.  I don't calorie count, I don't miss out on my favourite foods, etc.  

I've been a member of my gym for 2 weeks and I have lost 7lbs and I STILL indulge.

I spoke to a personal trainer today, who took my height and weight.  I spoke to him about food.

He said to me, be healthy 5 days a week, Mon-Fri and splurge on the weekend.  He said enjoy anything I want.  Obviously within moderation (and he too, follows this).  He also said to me to not cut things out completely (like bread) but he told me if I'm going to eat it (within moderation) to have it at breakfast or lunch.  NOT for dinner or with dinner.

Also, eat 5-6x a day.  Wake up, have breakfast.  Have a drink sometime after, usually water (as you should have 2L a day!), then have a snack.  50g of nuts, or fruit, etc.  Then have another drink.  Then lunch.  Then drink, snack, drink.  Then dinner.  Then drink, snack, drink.

It keeps your metabolism at full speed if you eat that much, that often.  Obviously portion control is key and eating the right things (just healthy food in general.)  Try to cut out fat that isn't needed but don't cut it out completely - your body does need SOME fat.  Do not, for god sakes, starve yourself.

I've been told to work out 3-4x a week and for at least 45mins at a time, longer if I want.  Anything cardio.  Treadmill, cross trainer, rowing machine, eliptical, biking, etc.  Just get your heart pumping.

Also, I've found that if you drink a LOT of water, the weight really does just fall off you.  It really is all about portion control, a bit of excercise and that's it.  If you feel you won't work out at home (I know I sure as hell won't) then join the gym.  If you have enough motivation to do it at home - go for it, save your money and buy more MAC!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2010)

I like to be able to exercise anywhere. I don't have a gym membership, and won't probably ever. What I do instead is buy punch card passes to the local community rec centres and attend spin/areobics/step/etc classes there from time to time. It's not as costly as a full private gym membership. 

I have a pair of 5lb weights at home  and luckily for me the place where I live now has a small area with cardio gear for when I get home from work so I don't have to jog outside in the dark. 

I don't live where it snows, so I can stay outside all year round. If I did get winter I have ALWAYS wanted to try snowshoeing. 

It's really a personal decision-are you going to use the gym 4-5x a week? If not you're better off saving the money for something else.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 24, 2010)

I joined a gym close to me back in April and have been going at least 3x a week since then. They were having a package where you could get 5 personal training sessions for $200 and I went ahead and did it and then renewed it again after I was finished. I feel that paying the membership fee helps me go and when I don't do the PT, I do other things during the week like the treadmill and the past few months I've gotten into tennis which I played in high school. 

I agree about the portion control. I too still eat what I want and just watch my portions, though I do try to make better choices on some things like wheat bread, more yogurt (especially for things that are usually mayo based) and I've changed alot of things like what type of butter I use, reduced fat cheese, leaner meats, less fried foods, etc. 

Since I couldn't afford to do both PT and tennis, I chose to try and get better at tennis and continue weights on my own so at my last PT session, my trainer filled out a card that I could take and do the exercises by myself and she made me take some weights and stand in front of the mirror so I could see how far I had come and pointed out where my definition was becoming apparent, especially in my arms. She said my strength and endurance had really come along well. I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 24, 2010)

I work out at home. Treadmill, ankle/wrist weights & weighted balls
Consistency is the key & portion size. Allow yourself a treat once in awhile.

Congrats to you! I wish so badly that I knew anyone my age to play tennis with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They either have bad knees, or health problems or just plain lazy at this stage of life


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ Elegant, it's too bad you don't live closer!! Me and 2 other girls from work do a clinic on Monday nights for tennis where it's all ladies who go out and do drills and practice forehands, backhands, etc and it's so fun!! We try to get out there and at least hit the ball back and forth on off days even if we don't actually "play". There's so many women out there of different ages and it's nice to meet new people doing the same thing you are!!

I am getting really frustrated though. Like I said, I didn't start going to the gym to lose weight, but to tone. Last week I bumped my weights up to 2x weekly instead of one and I have seen a real difference in my endurance and strength and more tone in my arms, shoulders and back since I first started. The thing that is making me so frustrated is that I feel like I barely notice any difference in my thighs, butt or stomach. I know my legs are stronger just from being able to go higher on the weight for the leg exercises I do but I feel like my thighs and butt haven't gotten any more toned. I try to tell myself that those are tough areas and it's just going to take more work and time to notice a difference but it's tough when you see it in your arms and nowhere else. I have cellulite in my upper backside of my thighs and the outside thighs and I want so badly to get it looking better. Blah.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 3, 2010)

The stairmill plus running up hills will do great things for your butt. Add squats, lunges and a resistance band workout and your legs and butt should be improved in about a month if diet is balanced and adequate.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_The stairmill plus running up hills will do great things for your butt. Add squats, lunges and a resistance band workout and your legs and butt should be improved in about a month if diet is balanced and adequate._

 
Right now my trainer has me doing a leg press machine plus doing pushoffs on the leg press, weights working the inner and outer thighs and that's about it. We did do squats and lunges together but she doesn't have that on the card she filled out for me. I think next time I see her I'm going to ask her about adding on some extra leg stuff like the lunges and squats. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 3, 2010)

You're welcome. If you don't have a stairmill, run up stairs and walk down them or walk up 2 at a time.

Oh and the squats where you go all the way down then half up then down then half up and then all the way up are great too.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2010)

I've joined gyms so many times and it always ends up being a huge waste of money for me.  I just don't enjoy that kind of working out.  So I do many different things to keep myself interested.  I walk, jog, I just got Wii Fit, which is great, I tape Namaste Yoga and other workout programs on my DVR and do them at home, and when I have some extra cash, I buy a ten class pass to a yoga studio (which does not expire).  All of this is guilt free.  I find that when I join a gym and don't go, it just leads to me feeling guilty.  This way, I can do what I want, when I want and because I am not doing the same thing every day, it keeps me motivated.  I also used to bike a lot but I don't have my bike here in California with me.  I have also seen some gyms in the area that offer 10 class workout passes, so you don't have to join the gym, you can buy a pass and just attend the scheduled classes.  Again, no time limit to use these, so it's not big deal if you don't go "x" times a week.  Another thing I used to do when I had a community pool close by was to just go swimming.  Most of them are just a few dollars to use the pool during public swim time.  Good luck!!


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 26, 2011)

I have always been less likely to actually go to a gym, esp. once I had kids, so working out at home is my thing.  I bought an elliptical, have some hand weights, a mat, and alternate workouts on exercise TV on demand.   I'm able to workout 5-6 days a week usually


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 26, 2011)

It's easier to be successful (stick with a lifestyle change for the long term) if you have a social network around your working out.  Whether it be joining a bike or running club, a yoga studio, or going to the gym at a regular time ... eventually in all these ways you will meet people and create a social support network that will keep you going.  As little as a knowing glance or some familiarity I find and I have read will make a huge difference.  You can from home be successful but it will be more difficult in the long run.


----------



## User38 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it depends on your will power and personality.

  	I go to dance classes and also run/walk with my dogs, dance at home/hotels  by myself to break out a sweat, run up and down stairs, and work out with weights at home, as well as swimming in the pool by myself.  If I had a strict schedule, I would probably miss half the classes !


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 22, 2011)

I personally like to workout at home. I have P90X, Insanity, Turbo Fire, Chalean Extreme, 30 Day Shred, an Elliptical Machine, Free weights and my Husband has a weight bench with up to 350 pounds of weights. I workout everyday doing something. So far I have lost 54 pounds and I do this all by myself and cook all of my meals fresh from scratch. My husband has lost 30 pounds.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2011)

Find a friend to keep you motivated as they workout with you. If they have a buddy pass use it.


----------



## StandingRoom (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a kinda weird schedule with university classes, my job (freelance computer repair,) various health issues, etc, so I knew I'd never find time to go to a gym. What I did is buy ValSlides, these little green plastic discs with black foam on top. Jennifer Garner (of "Alias" fame) has used them for ten years or so, and I saw her on Ellen talking about them. I love them so much, and they've done wonders for my legs and arms. They come with a booklet showing exercises, and they have a DVD as well but I haven't watched it yet. One way through one of the circuit workouts listed in the booklet takes me about 8 minutes, and even doing the circuit just once a day has had me lose several inches & eight pounds.


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

i bought p90x a couple months ago (on the recommendation of a friend) and it has completely reworked my body - way more then when I was a committed member of a gym. The only thing - because it's such an intense at home work out, you have to be a bit fit before you start. It's more for the person who wants to go from ok to amazing, not for the person trying to lose 40 pounds.


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)

i prefer working out at/near home if possible.  i used to live on a 3mile long hill and i would walk that 2-4x a day.  now that i live with my husband, our area is mostly flat and the environment just kills my mood for some reason so i actually bought a treadmill.  i've heard that there are some pretty inexpensive treadmills and ellipticals which end up being worth your money because they can last for a long time and usually come with warranties.  but maybe there are some nearby parks or residential hill areas or even bike paths you can check out?  i have a friend that just runs at a nearby park with a pedometer.


----------



## sideculture (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it all depends on what will work for YOU. Gyms don't have to be terribly expensive -- I was at 24 Hour Fitness for a while and I was only paying about $25/month, with a discount through my job. Though I'm currently at the YMCA, which is about $50/month, but worth it for me for the group classes I want to take, free parking, general atmosphere (too many meatheads at 24, lol!), and really convenient locations close to my house, work, and mom's house (where I hang out a lot). Most places offer a few visits or even a whole week free as a trial. It's not a lot of time, but you can get a feel for the place and see if it's something you're *really* interested and can actually see yourself going there and making the most of your membership. I cancelled my membership for a while because I was never actually going, but now that I actually am making use of my membership, it's an expense I can justify.

  	If not, there are a lot of inexpensive ways to work out at home. There are tons of FREE! videos on YouTube. Some of my favourite channels for workouts are Sparkpeople, Blogilates, The Lean Machines, Tone It Up, Livestrong Woman, and Diet Health. Fitsugar.com also has some great videos. Try to look for body weight exercises that don't require any equipment (here's an awesome article by one of my favourite health websites, Greatist // http://greatist.com/fitness/50-bodyweight-exercises-you-can-do-anywhere-030612/). But invest in a few key pieces of equipment if you can. I have a jump rope, resistance bands, yoga mat, and one set of weights. And I got every single one of those things on sale, lol! I probably spent less than $40 on all of that. I also picked up a few DVDs by Bob Harper. All of his DVDs are only $5! Things like that are a good investment since you can use them as long as you want, as opposed to a monthly expense like a gym membership.

  	But, like I said, it's a matter of finding out what works best for you. If you will really take advantage of what a gym offers (equipment and classes), I think it's a justifiable expense.


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 16, 2012)

I loved working out at a gym. I hated working out at home, either I was too lazy or not motivated . For some reason I just love the environment, everyone is so focused and theres no distractions. Sometime I would work out twice a day, for like 2 hours, and I would always feel so good about myself coming home from the gym


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

It's good that you've cut down on the sweet tea, but I would recommend you go even further and cut down on the type of sugar you're eating. Nearly every product in the supermarket has high fructose corrn syrup or corn syrup in it. That's way too sweet and contributes to raising your insulin levels way to high. Eventually that can lead to diabetes.

  	I recommend switching sugar to Pal Sugar or honey. and rather than drinking tea so much, drink more water. To flush out your system and to hydrate your body. Chances are you're more dehydrated than you realize. We lose water when we sleep, breathe, sweat, etc. Now, imagine throwing sweets, sugars, caffeine, energy drinks and everything else on top of that.

  	That would explain why a lot of people in America are fatigued and unable to concentrate. Not enough water and too much sugar.

  	Whatever your weight is, drink half the amount of water in ounces. So if you way 150 lbs, then drink 75 ounces of water daily, all through out the day. Yes, you'll be going to the bathroom more. Good. Flush out the toxins and waste from your body. If you're not used to drinking a lot of water in the beginning, it will feel tasteless and bland to you for the first week. Stick to it. Overtime, you body will be adjusted to drinking more water, and then you'll eventually want to drink more water.

  	If your urine isn't clear whenever you're going to the bathroom, you didn't drink enough water. When you have more water in your body, your appetite readjusts, everything readjusts, then you would better be able to gauge how hungry you really are, but monitor your diet carefully, too.


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Oct 3, 2012)

I hated going to the gym so i quit the gym and bought insanity... it sure makes me sweat more and shed more weight doing insanity than working out in the gym. Unless you have a personal trainer at the gym, get one of those hard ass DVDs (P90, P90X, Insanity -which i recommend) and do it at home it's lots of fun if youre determined!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

For me it is the gym. I just cannot make myself work out at home. Besides I dont have the space. 
  	I gotta be honest though, I have not gone to the gym in more than a few months. Work has been crazy and 
  	I work OT very often. When I get home I just want to relax. At the same time, it is making me miserable.
  	I must work out!! We should start like a challenge or something.


----------



## Merula (Oct 21, 2012)

I work out at home. I find it easier since I don't have a car so while I can go to the nearest gym after work, I dont want to walk home or wait for the bus after it. Plus I don't have to worry that if I do OT at work, and I wont worry about crowded gyms when I get there.

  	Plus there's lots of variety I can have at home, or go to the park that's two blocks away and go for a run. I'm currently loving a lot of Blogilates so I've downloaded her calendar and a few of her videos onto my computer (thru keepvid.com) so I can easily find what area I want to target that day. I love her recipe ideas and it helps me keep on track at work (this one with the bell pepper is delicious!). I was adamant about working out from home until I completed P90X, then I changed my mind.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 23, 2012)

i have been working out at home for a year.. but i know that it takes me a lot of time to makeup my mind everyday for workout.. and i have never been able to continue it on everyday basis.. but in gym the atmosphere is really different, the minute the enter into the gym,,, something inside you just gets ready for the workout instantly.. its only the environment of the gym and its effect that i love and would suggest you to join gym!!!


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

I do neither. I used to be a slave to working out. If I wasn't burning calories, I was failing as a human being. I grew up as an athlete--elite soccer player until injury took me out of the sport for good, competitive figure skater, sprinter, you name it, I did it (with the exception of softball). 

  	For me, the key to staying active has been finding activities I thoroughly enjoy. I was in a 5-car pile up a little over a month ago, so have been totally sedentary since then with the exception of walking around campus and school and every day movement. However, until my accident, and hope to start back soon, my main two workouts were aerial skis and flying trapeze (circus arts). Those two activities combine cardio once you learn the basics for silks (or when you get to an intermediate-ish level for trapeze) It's so much more rewarding and fun than going to the gym, and I DO actually somewhat enjoy the gym. Once my car accident injuries heal, I hope to get back into figure skating as well. Between the three activities, I work every. single. muscle in my body. I don't know that using exact numbers would be appropriate, but I have the body fat percentage of an elite athlete, can do 11 pull ups (although that may have gone down since the accident), and while I'm slightly underweight, I am extremely healthy.

  	What are you passionate about (besides makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? Are there any activities you've always wanted to try but never have? There are more than two choices. You could take dance classes, join an adult sports team of some kind (they're generally very welcoming to beginners), go for hikes, swim, the possibilities are endless. Maybe check out the meet up website and see if there are any fitness/adventure oriented meet up groups in your area. I'm part of one called "Adventure People" and, while I haven't gone on any meet ups yet, they do some amazing sounding things like trampoline dodgeball, group hikes, etc.

  	Or maybe self-defense/martial art classes? Learn how to protect yourself AND get a workout. 

  	If you decide to go the yoga route, vinyasa/flow classes are the best overall workout. A lot of studios offer a first class free or, at least in my area, unlimited classes for 2 weeks for $30, which allows you to get an idea of whether yoga is for you without paying outright for a membership you may not end up wanting. Iyengar (which I may be misspelling) is create for technique, but the flow classes give you strength and cardio. I don't know if there are any of these stores in your area, but Lululemon (a high end workout clothing store) offers complementary yoga classes once a week, and some offer a run club. 

  	Yet another option if you choose the at home route would be to look for groupon type deals for a personal training session. Start the session by explaining to the trainer that you need help building a workout you can do at home. I did this, and it was great. 

  	Being as active as I am, I'll probably come up with more ideas, if you're interested.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the stream workouts or even workouts that you can find on youtube! 
  	You can do them anytime, and in case you find them on youtube you don't even have to pay, they are free and super effective (;

  	I personally Love barre/pilates workouts, so I sign up for barre stream videos for super cheap a month, and I do some interval training as cardio and I find them on youtube. 
  	Once or twice a week I do a yoga DVD and that's it. Diet is a major factor for weight loss and well being so eating clean is essential! 
  	Plus, I drink hot water with lemon every morning it helps with your metabolism and keeps you going for the day!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

I think it all depends on the person and what they're comfortable with. For me, I like to work out at home. Just because I'm comfortable, no one is around me and I enjoy that time alone and that space. Plus I feel so insecure working out with a bunch of strangers. I don't know why, I just do. Honestly, I feel so unfit. And it's not that I try to lose weight, I work out because I want to be toned and fit. But I just still feel insecure. I just love working out in my room with my huge glass of water next to me.

  	At home, I like to do Tae Bo. I absolutely love it! It's so much fun and it keeps you moving and active throughout the whole time. Plus I just love to kick and punch the air like a crazy maniac. It really works out my body. It does make me sore but it is worth it. And the more you do it, the more your body gets used to it and the more you enjoy it. At the end of my workout, I am soaked in sweat, lol.

  	I also like to do a lot of walking. I feel so peaceful with myself when I'm outside (cheesy, I know). So Tae Bo and walking in the fall/winter months. During the summer, I am MUCH more active. I walk everywhere, I go hiking (at least) 3 times a week, usually more then that. I go running 2-3 times a week and I swim every single day.


----------



## JaMK (Jul 22, 2013)

I find most exercise DVDs that give you a good caloric burn are all pretty hard on the knees.  :/  I have a bad knee though..


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 22, 2013)

Do a few sessions with a personal trainer (pilates trainer in my opinion would be better) so you can learn how to properly working out


----------



## aurescent (Oct 16, 2014)

There are benefits to both. A gym has more equipment, and you probably have access to a trainer who will help motivate you. I find I lack motivation when working out at home. If you want to work out at home, you really need to put yourself on a schedule and stick to it (this can be said for the gym as well). If you can, find a friend who is willing to working out with you. You guys can hold each other accountable for your workouts. If you want to do yoga or Pilates, I think a class is best when you're first starting out. Oh, and I like Fitness Blender for workout videos. Jillian Micheal's 30 Day Shred is also another good one.

  As for nutrition, try to limit your indulgences in sweets to once or twice a week (I am all about indulging in your cravings, but keep it to a minimum). Keep some fruits on hand for when you're crave cookies or cake. Try not to have cookies and cake so readily available, if it's not there for you to eat, you can't eat it! Another thing you can do is keep a food diary, see what you're eating, and then see if there are healthier alternatives you can substitute. Including the portion size and caloric content may also be helpful.

  I hope you find a routine that works for you!


----------



## greenteababe (Mar 29, 2016)

it'd be really convenient to work out at home...i'd pick that if i had a choice


----------

